# 1st self video



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shot a nice doe 2 weeks ago. Field dressed at 130. The cool part was it was my 1st self video. It's not perfect but I thought it was pretty good for my first time. Here is a link to the video


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

Any comment or suggestion about the vid would be apprieciated.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My only suggestion is more tags. Good job.


----------



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks!


----------

